# boost conflicts with boost-python



## donald1000 (Apr 18, 2009)

Hi!
I need boost-python as a dependency for gimp and some other ports. But i got this error:
===>  boost-1.37.0 conflicts with installed package(s): 
      boost-python-1.37.0

I cannot deinstall boost-python-1.37.0:

pkg_delete: package 'boost-python-1.37.0' is required by these other packages
and may not be deinstalled:
kde-3.5.10_1
kdeedu-3.5.10

What can i do?

Thanks.


----------



## ericbsd (Apr 18, 2009)

May be this line can help you.


```
# cd /usr/ports/devel/boost-python && make deinstall clean
```


----------



## donald1000 (Apr 18, 2009)

Hi!
Thank you. That did the trick. gimp is running now. 

But it seems not to be possible to have boost and boost-python installed at the same time. Although boost-python is needed by many apps in KDE everything seems to run fine without it?! Strange...

Best wishes


----------



## Mel_Flynn (Apr 18, 2009)

boost-python is primarily needed for kdeedu, which you probably don't use.

The problem lies with the way slave ports and dependencies are implemented in the ports system.

boost-python is a superset of boost - it's boost c++ with boost python. So, if you need both, you want boost-python, which unfortunately is the slave port.

Ports needing "only boost" will set the dependency to devel/boost, while those wanting the python support will set dependency origin to devel/boost-python.

I've fixed this locally in Makefile's where it effects me, by setting WITH_BOOST_PYTHON=yes in /etc/make.conf and change the port's Makefile like so:

```
Index: games/wesnoth/Makefile
===================================================================
RCS file: /home/ncvs/ports/games/wesnoth/Makefile,v
retrieving revision 1.63
diff -u -r1.63 Makefile
--- games/wesnoth/Makefile      24 Mar 2009 20:09:01 -0000      1.63
+++ games/wesnoth/Makefile      18 Apr 2009 17:35:20 -0000
@@ -15,9 +15,12 @@
 MAINTAINER=    philip@FreeBSD.org
 COMMENT=       A fantasy turn-based strategy game

-LIB_DEPENDS=   boost_thread.4:${PORTSDIR}/devel/boost \
-               freetype.9:${PORTSDIR}/print/freetype2
-
+LIB_DEPENDS=   freetype.9:${PORTSDIR}/print/freetype2
+.if defined(WITH_BOOST_PYTHON)
+LIB_DEPENDS+=  boost_python:${PORTSDIR}/devel/boost-python
+.else
+LIB_DEPENDS+=  boost_thread.4:${PORTSDIR}/devel/boost
+.endif
 CONFLICTS=     wesnoth-1.5*

 USE_SDL=       image mixer net ttf
```

This will correctly use boost python (which also installs boost_thread needed for the game).


----------



## donald1000 (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi Mel_Flynn,

thanks for your useful description. This is good to know. IÂ´ll handle it like that, when i get in trouble with the boost dependencies again. 

Have a nice day.


----------



## spsoni (May 6, 2009)

*conflict among boost, boost-python and boost_build packages.*

I need to use boost_build features for building my python modules using boost-python. But when I try to install python_build it is dependent on boost.

This conflict among boot and boost-python is confusing. Even though there is a option of -DWITH_PYTHON in boost package, it does to do the desired things properly for me.

I am curious to run my first example python module written in c++ using boost-python and boost_build.

Can anyone walk me through the process of installation and execution of first python extension module on freebsd 7.1 release.

Regards,

Sury


----------



## kamikaze (May 6, 2009)

Actually, boost-python is just boost plus python bindings. So if you've got boost-python it should satisfy all dependencies on boost as well. If not the dependency line in the port is broken.


----------



## spsoni (May 7, 2009)

boost is there when we install boost-python but not the boost_build.

When I do pkg_add -r boost_build it fails, as it requires boost and boost-python is conflicting package of that requirement.

Please suggest the best way to fix.

And by the way, there is a option in boost itself to compile with python support, then why do we have two seperate packages and conflicting behaviour of two. Cant we either fix them or merge them.


----------



## spsoni (May 7, 2009)

When I tried to install boost with python support, and later added boost_build. but things didnt go smooth. So it someone has successfully installed boost with python support and compiled example python extensions using boost_build can share their experience.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## kamikaze (May 7, 2009)

spsoni said:
			
		

> boost is there when we install boost-python but not the boost_build.
> 
> When I do pkg_add -r boost_build it fails, as it requires boost and boost-python is conflicting package of that requirement.
> 
> Please suggest the best way to fix.


Install sysutils/bsdadminscripts (you need to do that from ports, because the package is too old).

Run the following command:
`# pkg_upgrade boost_build`

This will resolve the conflicts for you.


----------



## warudemaru (Jun 5, 2009)

Hi there! 
The way I fixed it was just forcing the installation of gimp and then running pkgdb -F with 
ALT_PKGDEP = { 'boost-1.37.*' => 'boost-python-1.37.*', }
inside my pkgtools.conf
I think portupgrade should better recognize the altered dependencies before any installation..


----------

